# Lizzie's Diary



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

I may be the only person to read this but it is a convenient way to keep a track on progress.... And such progress! 

I'm a proud mummy this morning - Lizzie slept from 10.30pm after 25 mins of crying in her crate. I came downstairs at 7 am to a quiet Lizzie in a clean and dry crate. I was rapturously welcomed and she went outside for the biggest wee I have ever seen! 

She has eaten a bit of food. Seems to pick up a piece and run around with it before sitting on my knee to chew awww bless. We have had a little play session and she is now answering to her name. I think she is now settling for a nap after playing on her own with her blanket for 10 mins. 

I feel very blessed thank you Stephen and Julia, Rose and Ziggy for such a wonderful little girl.


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Update - we had a lovely day. We went to see the vet to get registered turns out we have to start the vaccinations again as they don't have nobivac ( although they did when I enquired a few weeks ago!). I suppose we could look for another vet that has nobivac but this one is so lovely and doesn't charge the earth so we will bite the bullet and wait the extra few weeks before walks. We figure it gives us bonding and training time. And of course it delays that scary moment when we have to let her off lead.

We also went visiting today so she go.t to meet two more people and play in an exciting garden. She's not so keen on the car but is getting better each journey we do. Only one little wee wee accident in the house today so we are well impressed.

She doesn't seem to be eating very much so we will keep an eye on that but otherwise she is acting like she owns the place!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well and you're right to do lots of training while you are confined to the garden


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely reading Lizzies Diary x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely update, thank you


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lizzie sounds like she's settling in just fine! Well done. Very happy to read updates so do keep them coming. 

Karen x


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Day two - hmmm well not such a great night! Took about. 20 mins to settle and was quiet until 2.30am when we were treated to the full force of lizzie's dissatisfaction. Thought maybe she needed the garden but nothing doing so back to her crate, howled, whined, barked, whined eh etc for an hour and a half. We managed to stay strong and ignore her and she eventually settled until 6 am ( goodness was it cold at 6 am in the garden lol) . But we had another clean and dry crate and she obliged in the garden for me. 

She doesn't seem keen on the orijen but as is tiny 2.5 kg maybe the pieces are too big? Anyway we popped some natural yoghurt on the top and she wolfed it down! Have been steadily reducing the amount of yoghurt with each meal.

I went to work today so she stayed at home with just one mummy! I came home to a knackered wife but a happy puppy lol. 

She seems quite bitey today and has also been trying to bite the concrete in the yard - sounds horrible teeth grating on the concrete. Have looked at her teeth and they seem intact thank goodness. We've introduced extra chew toys - hope they appeal to her as much as the concrete!

She seems much more settled and confident today....


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Poppy also seems to enjoy gnawing on concrete in our garden, wasn't sure if it was something to do with teething (though she has got lots of toys etc that are for teething) or the lack of something in her diet.


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Horrible isn't it? Am in the garden as we speak waiting for her to oblige before bed, thank goodness foe iPad lol


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wisher said:


> Horrible isn't it? Am in the garden as we speak waiting for her to oblige before bed, thank goodness foe iPad lol


Good luck for tonight!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

******* For us to film videos of the pups' weekly development allows others to witness their progress - this is not normally seen by customers.......and to hear the daily diary of events of those pups once they have left us - also allows US to follow their progress - not often experienced by breeders - so this forum helps to open window both-ways xxxx....fascinating xxxxxxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

I typed a long update this morning with lots of help from Lizzie who seems to think mum playing with the iPod is her cue to chew mum's toes!

Well we had only 5 mins protest last night before she fell asleep. I was awake on and off all night waiting for the howling to start but she was as quiet as a lamb. I finally gave up on the idea of sleep at 6.20am and thought I would go down and pre-empt any noise. There she was sitting up happily and quietly in another clean dry cage with that unbelievably cute "look at me I'm adorable face".

She went straight out to the garden and wee so gave her breakfast which she wolfed down and then took herself out for a poo ( what a clever girl). We have found that she just loves to be in the lounge so we are getting her in the habit that she gets invited into that favourite place when she has been really good.

We then had lots of playtime her antics are so hilarious, like others have said she too seems to be part mountain goat and will climb anything. Has mastered the stairs ( so much for puppies not being supposed to do stairs- there is no stopping her!).

Other mummy then came downstairs and she was suitably ecstatic - she really seems to enjoy having her whole pack around her.


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Aaaaagh im so tired - not her fault she was as good as gold again it's just I need more sleep than she does. 10.30 to 6.30 isn't enough for me! She is always so full on in the mornings too. Think she needs more to do but won't be out for walks for about another three weeks! 

Anyway she was really good yesyedsy evening as we left her at home when we went shopping and after a few barks she was fine. Taking herself outside now to wee and poo ( mostly). She responds to her name ( mostly) and seems to be getting the hang of sit.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy wakes up at 6.30 most mornings (but today it was 7.15am !) He was waking at 5.30 and crying for 5 mins but he seems to of stopped that so maybe Lizzie will start to wake later as she gets older.

I also found the more exercise i gave Buddy the harder he was to carm down and he seemed quite hyper etc ,my trainer mentioned sometimes if puppies are'nt getting enough sleep in the day this to can make them hyper ,so ive tried to cut back his exercise a little which seems to of helped.\

She seems to be doing really well and i must say i was amazed at how smart cockapoo's are dx


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks - maybe I am playing too much lol. She has been really good again today. Was a big brave girl at the vet for her jab and enjoyed a ride round town on my knee ( wheelchair). She met the dog sitter today who will be calling in twice while we are at work she is also a dog trainer and said she will do some training each time she visits.

Lizzie seems to be getting the hang of sit but I'm not sure she understands the clicker. She's not that into food...so have to reward her in other ways. She has however put on 200g since Monday so she must be eating enough lol. Is regularly taking herself outside to toilet - but goodness is the house cold with the door open so much.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Wisher said:


> Aaaaagh im so tired - not her fault she was as good as gold again it's just I need more sleep than she does. 10.30 to 6.30 isn't enough for me! She is always so full on in the mornings too. Think she needs more to do but won't be out for walks for about another three weeks!
> 
> I can empathise with that! I need more sleep too and George is so full on at that time of the morning too


----------

